# Mechanical Check List



## zanitty (6 يونيو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]HVAC[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://www.epa.gov/iaq/largebldgs/pdf_files/hvaclong.pdf[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/VA/VARECHCK/aeckhvac.pdf[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]https://www.acca.org/Files/?id=186[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://thinkingproblemmanagement.blogspot.com/2008/02/checklist-for-hvac.html[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Plumbing[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://www.cityofchicago.org/dam/city/depts/bldgs/general/DelService/PlumbingChecklist8_25_06_01_08.pdf[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Fire[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.ucu.org.uk/media/docs/5/3/ucu_firecheck_1.doc[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://www.zurich.co.uk/NR/rdonlyres/F11E6FCF-075C-4C55-BCFA-1453671E3C26/0/FIRECHECKLIST.doc[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://www.pws.gov.nt.ca/publications/Fire/Checklist.pdf[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://www.sparky.org/pdf/sparkychecklist.pdf[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://www.veritas-consulting.co.uk/Documents/Fire-Risk-Assessment-Safety-Checklist.pdf[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]تحيه شكر و تقدير لصديقى احمد بيومى المفجر الحقيقى لهذا الموضوع 
[/FONT]


----------



## السيد زرد (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ادام الله عليكم نعمته 
و دائما سباق بالخير


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا حج​


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يونيو 2011)

بعد التصميم راجع على شغلك

Project check list

هامة و جميلة جدا​ 
حاجة أمريكانى


إقرأها بعناية​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي . وشكرا


----------



## nofal (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (21 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks for assistance


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لدعمكم
أرجو المساعدة في إيجاد خطوات عمل (commissioning and testing) لغرفة مضخات الحريق و نظام الرش الآلي و صناديق الحريق أو ما يسمى ب ( form for commissioning and testing of water based fire protection system)


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (27 أغسطس 2011)

abdelrahman mostaf قال:


> شكرا لدعمكم
> أرجو المساعدة في إيجاد خطوات عمل (commissioning and testing) لغرفة مضخات الحريق و نظام الرش الآلي و صناديق الحريق أو ما يسمى ب ( form for commissioning and testing of water based fire protection system)


 
فيمل يخص هذا الطلب، هل من إفادة؟


----------



## baraa harith (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخ زناتي وكل المهندسين المبدعين


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## amnshsh2 (3 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين كل من ساهم فى نشر علم ينتفع به جعله الله فى موازينكم


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (3 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## mahmod_yosry (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 أغسطس 2012)

الأخ زناتي والأخ محمد ميك لكما كل الشكر وبارك الله فيكما


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ يا كبير


----------



## مستر هندسة (22 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## مستر هندسة (22 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني في هذا المنتدى اقدم اليكم هذا الكتاب فيما يخص HVAC Check List على هذا الرابط من مكتبتي على 4Shared:
DESIGN CHECH FOR HVAC.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## askndr (2 يوليو 2013)

God bless you


----------



## wael nesim (5 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## فوزى ناصف (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرا يا اخ زانيتى وانا فى نهايه المشروع اكيد هستفاد منه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ashraf o hamdan (20 يوليو 2013)

[d]33


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (20 يوليو 2013)

*شكرا شكرا*


----------



## eng.amoudi (21 يوليو 2013)

فعلا عمل رائع تستحق الثناء والشكر إليك .. أشكرك وبعنف.


----------



## ibrahem.abuaqel (25 أكتوبر 2014)

ممتاز ممتاز


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير م/زناتي وكل المهندسين ​


----------



## hikal007 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hassanaiy (18 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التكييف (18 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## corolla (25 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

